
Show HN: Termpub – Epubreader for the Terminal - mdom
https://github.com/mdom/termpub
======
mdom
termpub aims to be a full features epub reader for the terminal. It already
supports internal and external links, skips to front matter and will display
images with an external viewer. Your reading position will be saved and
restored.

I probably wouldn't read a novel with it, but I find it really helpful to read
a manual while coding. I would be very interested in bug reports, user
interface ideas and features requests. And it would be nice to know where the
renderer is sufficient and where it does break down.

Hope you like it!

